# baby rhom isn't eating



## fatfingers (Nov 20, 2003)

my rhom doesn't seem to be 100% as he was 5 days ago. i did my usual 20% water change every two weeks, but this time after i did it, he looks sick. now, he sits on the bottom of the tank and hasn't eaten for the past four to five days. what's wrong with him? what can i do? there are no physical damage done to him. any thoughts or opinions would help, thanks guys.


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

Did you condition the water before adding it to your tank?

Or maybe your city has added something to the water supply i would check with them also.


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

Bigkrup444 said:


> Did you condition the water before adding it to your tank?
> 
> Or maybe your city has added something to the water supply i would check with them also.


 my first question also, maybe he is just Very stressed


----------

